# Whey Protein with Low Sugar content



## x~factor (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm currently drinking Optimum Nutrition Whey Protein and was wondering if there is a better one out there, preferably with less sugar. 

Also wondering what you guys are drinking? Your personal favorite?


----------



## MDR (Nov 30, 2010)

On Whey has very little sugar-if you are talking about the gold stardard 100% Whey.  Pretty good product, IMHO.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 1, 2010)

NOW Unflavored has 1g of sugar. But what you mix it with will determine the sugar content. I use this post workout with orange juice and syntha-6 for morning/bedtime. Syntha just tastes soooo good. 

This morning's shake was one of the better ones i've made. I switch it up all the time. I normally go 2 scoops syntha, 1/4C oats, 1 non fat flavored yogurt, fruit, and milk.  I did blueberry cheesecake yougurt and a handful of frozen blueberries this morning. Shit was ripe.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 1, 2010)

x~factor said:


> I'm currently drinking Optimum Nutrition Whey Protein and was wondering if there is a better one out there, preferably with less sugar.
> 
> Also wondering what you guys are drinking? Your personal favorite?


*IronMaglabs Whey Protein Isolate - No Sugar!*


----------



## LAM (Dec 1, 2010)

Prince said:


> *IronMaglabs Whey Protein Isolate - No Sugar!*



^^


----------



## vortrit (Dec 1, 2010)

Most of the ones I've bought have low sugar content. Look on the label before buying if it's that big of a concern.


----------



## moarwhey123 (Dec 1, 2010)

i agree checkout the iron mag labs whey isolate
0 grams of sugar


----------



## x~factor (Dec 1, 2010)

MDR said:


> On Whey has very little sugar-if you are talking about the gold stardard 100% Whey.  Pretty good product, IMHO.



I'm an idiot. The ones I'm refering to that I am taking is the EAS Soy Protein that I bought from Walmart. It has 17 grams of sugar per serving. I placed another order of the ON Gold Standard Whey from 1fast400 since you can't really beat the price at $39.99 for the 5 lbs container. I never checked it before or I never paid attention to it before it does only have 1 gram of sugar per serving.


----------



## MDR (Dec 1, 2010)

x~factor said:


> I'm an idiot. The ones I'm refering to that I am taking is the EAS Soy Protein that I bought from Walmart. It has 17 grams of sugar per serving. I placed another order of the ON Gold Standard Whey from 1fast400 since you can't really beat the price at $39.99 for the 5 lbs container. I never checked it before or I never paid attention to it before it does only have 1 gram of sugar per serving.



No worries.  Lots of good ones out there.  I got hooked on ON 'cause of all the flavors.  They are pretty cheap, and I think they make a decent product.  Good for you for looking to stay away from all that sugar-that is a lot.


----------



## Built (Dec 1, 2010)

That is a lot. Plus, soy sucks. Ick. 

ON tastes really good. I haven't tried IronMag's yet. Costco's Kaizen isolate is 40 bucks a tub and it tastes pretty decent.


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 2, 2010)

i have been using syngex from VPX, it tastes pretty good, has very low sugar, and is affordable, that said the best tasting protein I have had is Exterme formualtions Ultra Peptide 2.0, there cinnamon roll and strawberry are unreal tasting.

ST


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2010)

x~factor said:


> I'm an idiot. The ones I'm refering to that I am taking is the* EAS Soy Protein* that I bought from Walmart. It has 17 grams of sugar per serving.



stay away from Soy protein.


----------



## IrishMonk (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm taking Syntrax Nectar Whey protien isolate ... 0-sugar 0-carbs 0-xylitol content and taste WAAAY better than any others I used to take back in the day. ( been on the couch for a few years now )...

Anyway, I'd check it out... good stuff. 

XYLITOL IS BAD !


----------



## blergs. (Dec 4, 2010)

any iso-whey


----------



## oufinny (Dec 4, 2010)

An Isolate is what you are looking for or here are a few other suggestions for a whey/iso blend: TruScience has multiple options and they have two new ones that are both low in sugar and NTBM has an isolate as well.


----------

